# Gulf Shores, AL - Little Lagoon Pass



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Little Lagoon is one of my favorite places to fish for speckled trout. There have been several local tournaments won with trout from the Lagoon. Having navionics on your phone or F/F will help you a lot since the lagoon has lots of deep spots and drop offs along with some sand bars that seem out of place. The pass is only good on an incoming tide, but you can catch a little of everything there including spanish mackerel. The majority of the better fishing is down towards the west end where the Bon Secour National Wildlife Refuge starts. I'll be down there Oct. 18-21, if you're there at the same time I'll be happy to show you around. You definitely should bring your Gheenoe, the only time the lagoon gets rough is with a due east or west wind.


----------



## dux20 (Mar 18, 2018)

brianBFD said:


> Little Lagoon is one of my favorite places to fish for speckled trout. There have been several local tournaments won with trout from the Lagoon. Having navionics on your phone or F/F will help you a lot since the lagoon has lots of deep spots and drop offs along with some sand bars that seem out of place. The pass is only good on an incoming tide, but you can catch a little of everything there including spanish mackerel. The majority of the better fishing is down towards the west end where the Bon Secour National Wildlife Refuge starts. I'll be down there Oct. 18-21, if you're there at the same time I'll be happy to show you around. You definitely should bring your Gheenoe, the only time the lagoon gets rough is with a due east or west wind.


Brian,

I'm headed to Gulf Shores this weekend. Do all of your tips still apply this time of the year? I will have the Gheenoe with me and planning to fish as much as possible. Recommendations on good launch spot for the Little Lagoon? The only spot I could find was Mo's Launch Park.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

If you have a cart and a strong back you could possibly launch on the east side of the pass just north of the bridge. I have launched a Hobie PA there a couple of times. There is also a kayak launch that might work for you to the west of Mo's in Jeff Friend Park.
This time of year LL is tough once the sun gets up and typically gets better again late in the evening. I attached a map that will give you some basics. Every day is different in there this time of year. There are a few lights for night fishing but not many and they're spread way out.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

There were some good sized spanish near the kayak launch yesterday. Try EARLY morning in the surf near the pass. Some healthy trout around right now surfside. Plenty of blues, ladyfish and spanish to keep the rod bent. Also if you can get out at night the docklights will produce endless fun.


----------



## dux20 (Mar 18, 2018)

Thank you for all of the tips! Our house is right on the pass, so I'll definitely be setting up some lights and doing some night fishing.


----------



## sholmes (Jun 27, 2019)

Not to side track the thread, but what kind of light do you guys use for night fishing?


----------



## dux20 (Mar 18, 2018)

sholmes said:


> Not to side track the thread, but what kind of light do you guys use for night fishing?


I have an underwater green light and three setups with LED floodlights. All run on 12V deer feeder batteries.


----------



## dux20 (Mar 18, 2018)

We just got back from Gulf Shores yesterday and it was a blast! Thanks again for the tips on fishing the Lagoon and the pass. I spent most of my time helping the kids catch fish and did very little fishing myself, but the smiles from the kiddos was all worth it and more!

We started them off with some dead shrimp and they were cleaning up on the piggy perch. It was nonstop action for those little guys. Once we got some live shrimp, the variety of fish started to show up. Once they got through 5 dozen live shrimp, we had a list of fish that consisted of piggy perch, angelfish, mangrove snapper, redfish, ladyfish, needlefish and a lizardfish.

I am looking forward to making another visit to the area and making more time to run my Gheenoe. It got into the water, but didn't run it much for fishing. That will change!


----------

